# His Lost Brothers



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

+++ Searching Files +++
+++Arcanum M54+++
+++Searching Files+++
+++ File Located+++
Opening Now...

+++Data Slate Active
+++Access Code Confirmed
+++Commence Input

Ivans Hammer, Iskrav Ferus reporting to fortress head quarters,
We've lost communications with attached barge (quota : 47.2) Blade Of Divinity, Requesting permission to engage search and rescue protocols.
This is a code +Transmission Disrupted+

+Transmission Ends+

Veteran Commander Hailien sat there shocked. He was given the control of more than half the Chapters strength to go look for two battle barges with what? 230 men? It didn't make sense to him and he damn well knew that something was up. He dropped his data slate, inhaling deeply. "Damn, the hell am i supposed to do?" he groaned and fell on to his bed. He closed his eyes and entered deep meditation, running his orders through and through, trying to piece together some sense. It just didn't fit. The doors slid open, "Hailien, you better get something to eat, Irlois's squad is rapind the cafeteria" laughed Rex. 'Aye, I'm not hungry, you prepared for the shit High Command has given us brother?" chuckled Hailien with notes of frustration. Rex sighed and leaned towards the wall. "I'm not afraid of death, and as i am a mere 259 years old -chuckles- i know that my life is owned by the emperor and is embraced by the will of Ivan. I dare not question my orders, but i aggree with you, high command giving us nothing but a data slate with a disrupted recording of the last made communications with hammer 4.5 is just sending us in blind." said Rex. "Agreed"

He slammed the files onto the iron table. "Fuck this, You're asking me to screw up the lives of 600 men in search of Ferus?" Bellowed the stressed sergeant in the small compact comand room on board the Eskran Vile. "No, im not asking you to screw up the lives of our men, please refrain from using the vulgar language. Do not question your orders sergeant, i hope you understand your boundaries of authority." Tayth, the Commanding Inquisitor replied. "This is pathetic, so you're sending me, rex and half our populace into the contested world of Damnios? Sure, we can do that, but we need sufficient information to PLAN for the incersion." Hailien made sure he was clear. "Please ready your men sergeant, you have 8 hours left before boarding, i shall hear no more." "self righteaous dog" he spat at the inquisitor.

Hailien was the rudest of his brothers. he was straight with his words and found no hesitation in making his ideas and feelings succint in the form of verbal language. Found on Ifvad VI, standing on a pile of rotting Ork bodies roaring, laughing, half insane. He was firing his bolter at the relentless orks, his eyes were blood red, he didn't give a damn about his life anymore, you could see that. Recruited by Ivan himself, a veteran of the redemption crusade, he was the main man  he was the MVP.

to be continued


----------



## Kreach (Mar 25, 2009)

Here it is :biggrin: A month on, progressing well I hope. Hailien and Tayth, some stand out characters.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

haha yes, i have all this saved up somewhere in the harddrive.


----------

